# Holy Batmobile



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

with the Round 2 1/25 Batmobile, and Moebius releasing a 1/25 Tumbler, I decided to build all of the Batmobiles from the Barris car to the movie cars. Hope you all like the pics.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3810319#post3810319


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Next up is the Keaton Batmobile. After the Barris Mobile, this is my next favorite. Here are some cockpit shots. Drybrushed silver with color highlights.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Finished Keaton Batmobile*

Here are the finished shots of the Keaton Batmobile. The last pic is with the cocoon.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice project! I'm *really* looking forward to finally getting a 1/25 Tumbler. Much as I love the '66, I've been able to add that to my Batmobile collection with some resin and some scratchbuilding. The Tumbler, though...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Batman And Robin Batmobile*

Here is the last Batmobile before the Tumbler. I hope you like the pics. To be continued after the tumbler comes out. " Stay tuned same bat time same bat channel! "
































































Here are all the Batmobiles waiting for the Tumbler


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I totally love your Keatonmobile! Fantastic cockpit!!!:thumbsup:
Did you open the windshield up a bit? I can't tell from the photos....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy Birthdaycake! You did some great work!

Steve


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

steve123 said:


> Holy Birthdaycake! You did some great work!


It's _good_ to be obsessed.:wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I totally love your Keatonmobile! Fantastic cockpit!!!:thumbsup:
> Did you open the windshield up a bit? I can't tell from the photos....


The windshield comes off to show the interior. I didnt modify it in any way.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> The windshield comes off to show the interior. I didnt modify it in any way.


LOL, okay, I didn't phrase that question very well at all- I know the top comes off (I have the model), I mean I feel that the windshield openings for the glass are a bit narrow in a couple of spots, but your guns are covering those exact spots in the photos. I plan on 'opening them up' a bit while replacing the 'glass', and was wondering if you had done that with yours. BUT, if you didn't modify it in any way, I guess I already got the answer I was looking for...:wave:


----------

